# USB error duing installing FreeBSD 13



## rdw (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello All,
I am trying to install *FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick* on my machine for the first time(I'm a noob). Burnt the stick using win32diskimager-1.0.0-install as mentioned in the docs.
But I am getting following message and the messages "cover up" the installation instructions, preventing me to provide any input.

*usbd_setup_device_desc:getting device descriptor at address 4 failed*
I was running the installation in the default -non verbose mode.My CPU is :intel i9-9820x CPU

Also, I tried during installation:
1. Pressed Esc Key.
2.Wrote usb_quirk_load="YES" after the OK prompt
3. boot

Also, as per the information , I also tried by setting hw.usb.xhci.xhci_port_route=-1
But, this also did not help.

-is the USB port/memory stick physically damaged?
-how can I overcome the errors/messages, so that I can successfully install it?
Any advise will be really helpful

Regards
RD


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2021)

rdw said:


> is the USB port/memory stick physically damaged?


That's certainly possible. Have you tried a different stick?


----------



## rdw (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes, I have tried with a different stick and also with a different port.
How I can I prevent these messages coming on top of the installer and covering it up completely?
Because, I went ahead a few steps(cumbersomely) and added the network and my internet was detected by the installer.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 23, 2021)

rdw said:


> How I can I prevent these messages coming on top of the installer and covering it up completely?


You can run the installer dialog in a virtual terminal (ttyv1-ttyv7) instead of the primary (ttyv0). But it runs a little unstable. The root password script is skipped and no user can be added without locking bsdinstall(8).

At the "Welcome" dialog enter "Shell"
- change to virtual terminal #3 (Alt + F4)
- execute `/bin/sh /etc/rc.local > /dev/ttyv4 &`
- change to virtual terminal #4 (Alt + F5)
- start installation
- don't add users

The root password can be set after installation, rebooting the system, dropping into single user mode, making the file system rw, executing passwd(1). Users can be added when system is booted into multi user mode.


----------



## rdw (Nov 29, 2021)

By moving onto the new terminal, I was able to install FreeBSD.
Although, the error messages keep coming in the default terminal, I'll not worry about them right now and start my journey into FreeBSD.
Thank you very much


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 29, 2021)

Have a look at:
dmesg
/var/log/messages
Some info on quircks can be found on this page:





						usb_quirk
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

rdw said:


> … -is the USB port/memory stick physically damaged? …





rdw said:


> … error messages keep coming …



Information about the hubs and other devices will help. If you like, share a hardware probe:

`pkg install sysutils/hw-probe sysutils/hwstat sysutils/lsblk sysutils/pciutils sysutils/usbutils
hw-probe -all -upload`


----------

